# Checklist When Finishing Up On A Job? (Points Giveaway)



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Our job sites are cleaned every day before we leave. 

When we finish up a job, we have our own punch list. If it was a two day job or a two month job, I will do a walk around to make sure nothing was forgotten, make sure our work is clean, make sure the windows are clean, spread more straw around the walls and make sure any left over materials are stacked up neatly and out of the way.

And i always make a point to let the contractor and HO know that i appreciate them letting
me do their job.....


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I protect stuff appropriately, and leave it as clean or cleaner than I left it. I might also quickly "fix" a little annoying thing like adjust a door closer, tighten a cabinet door hinge, whatever.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Jaws said:


> They are the worst in residential for us, other than drywallers
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkys were by far the worst when I was doing commercial though


When I worked industrial carpentry, I heard the electricians many times say that they made too much money to clean up garbage. Bunch of asshats. 
I would say the greatest thing I learned from that industry was forcing myself to clean up as I worked. Sometimes it feels like you are wasting valuable time, but when you reach quitting time and there is nothing to clean up its great.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have my guys sweep ,vac,clean everything in the area we worked.Check for any tools we may have forgotten and then do a walk thru with the customer.Easy.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

At the end of a job I will always walk around and triple check everything. I do this by myself first and then will go get the home owner and do a walk around with them. I'll ask them if there is anything else they can think of while we are still there to let me know and we will take care of it right away. Depending on what we did I will ask them to go ahead and try things out, if a bathroom to run the shower and flush the toilet and just make sure everything is working good for them and make sure they don't have any questions. After doing this long enough I have learned the little things to tell home owners to avoid calls at night asking things like "my bathroom outlets aren't working" and me asking if the gfci is tripped. Little things like that can avoid unnecessary calls and headaches for the homeowner and myself. 

I also make sure everything is cleaned up good. When I do the walk through with the home owner I will tell them that if they see a spot we missed that needs some cleaning just let me know and it will be taken care of. 

If we have time left at the end of the day and not going to another job I will grab some sodas for the guys and homeowner to enjoy the end of a project.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

We do the booties, drops, plastic on the way in DAILY, containment, plastic, zip-poles, air-scrubber as needed, etc. job done, we sweep, vac. and "wipe and dipe" on the way out the door! The place is as the boss states! "CLEANER after we worked than before we worked!"


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

We almost NEVER sweep up after our selves. 
I set tile and prep concrete and there is nothing that scatters dust like a broom.
Now we use HEPA air scrubbers and Ermator Vacuumes that leave no dust print.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

At a minimum we broom clean the site at the end of each day. Machinery is parked orderly, so as not to make it look like we abandoned ship at the end of the day.

I'll also make sure any trash is picked up and disposed of properly, even stuff that is not ours, because we'll get blamed for it, not the other guys.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

I clean up daily. All material neatly organized. I leave no tools on any site. I like everything in its place as I could have an emergency call to a rental the next morning and I just sleep best with everything in its proper place 🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

Make sure homeowner is happy or at least satisfied with the job condition at the end. Also goes for fellow trades. Work a little later if necessary to get ahead so the painter, plumber, etc doesn't have to wait for you the next morning. One of my standard tools on a jobsite is a trash can. I haul it in and it seems like everyone else uses it.
I had one HO tell me "I could see you were a sub instead of an employee right away. The first thing you brought in was a broom and garbage can!"


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

Make sure homeowner is happy or at least satisfied with the job condition at the end. Also goes for fellow trades. Work a little later if necessary to get ahead so the painter, plumber, etc doesn't have to wait for you the next morning. One of my standard tools on a jobsite is a trash can. I haul it in and it seems like everyone else uses it.
I had one HO tell me "I could see you were a sub instead of an employee right away. The first thing you brought in was a broom and garbage can!"


oops double!


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't really have a checklist. At the end of the clean up phase I start taking just a few things out of the project area at a time so I have to enter it repeatedly. Each time I enter and scan the room and find a little thing out of place I deal with that one thing and then start over. 

When I'm all done I make sure to sweep the steps and dooryard on my way out, even if I wasn't working in that area. It puts people in a good mood to come home and immediately find things to be cleaner than usual.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Before leaving for the day, clean up everything and walk over the job and make sure nothing was left undone.

End of job, Walk over the job when the guys are done, create a punch list, have them finish up the punch list, talk to the homeowner/building owner, walk over the project, send a invoice.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I like to think about any hazards begore I go. Undo power to saws, unplug nailers, take flammables to the truck, take down ladders, and roll up cords.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I make the customer's children help me clean up and put away tools. I opened a box of supplies, all the packing peanuts blew onto the grass, but his guy recovered every one. Respectful too. Called me "Mr. Joe" all day.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

We clean as we go. As clean as when we got there in the morning most evenings.

Last day is toss it all in the trailer, sweep, wipe counters, check for left over tape, scraps, etc.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I will usually just tell the home owner there are a few things they'll need to clean up, and ask for my check as I'm getting ready to fishtail out of there.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

First thing to check for: post-dated checks. Customers crack me up.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

The last item on the punch-list is the check... only we place it there as a reminder for the customer when going through the final sweep and hand them their punch list... :thumbsup:


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

SmallTownGuy said:


> First thing to check for: post-dated checks. Customers crack me up.



Ohhhhh I might get a bit mad if they post-dated it without asking me first.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> :blink:
> :tt2::tt2::tt2::tt2:


photoshopped!!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> photoshopped!!!


You know whats funny. When people walk in while im loading up my tools ..they walk through the house looking at the floors telling me what a nice job ive done without ever looking up at the ceilings or walls.:blink: painters on the other hand look at the boxes. It really is a thankless. Trade...:laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

You know the biz.

And when the painters are done, there will be gobs of caulk wiped off on the edges of the elect boxes, dried puddles of paint everywhere on that nice clean subfloor.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Deckhead;3806873)
PS - what gave you away is there isnt a single beer can...[/QUOTE said:


> It would very unprofessional to not put the dead soldiers back in the cooler!!:whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

NO!!! It's not ready to load!! This what you find when working for G/Cs that cant get out the truck! 

When a sub fails to clean up behind himself . It Is then and there The G/Cs job to do so. Dems da rules!!! It's just basic walking around common sense !! But? You'd be surprised how many people lack this ability !:whistling


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

And when the painters are done, there will be gobs of caulk wiped off on the edges of the elect boxes, dried puddles of paint everywhere on that nice clean subfloor.


And big gobs of drywall mud smeared on every interior door opening.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Anthill said:


> And when the painters are done, there will be gobs of caulk wiped off on the edges of the elect boxes, dried puddles of paint everywhere on that nice clean subfloor.
> 
> 
> And big gobs of drywall mud smeared on every interior door opening.


As long as you're stereotyping drywallers and painters I'll return the favor.

After the carpenters are done there will be fine sawdust blown all over the fresh wall paint, smudges from the base trim up two feet, busted sheetrock around door openings from beating it back to fit trim, and putty smudges next to the miters.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Anthill said:


> And big gobs of drywall mud smeared on every interior door opening.


Not on my job.


----------

